# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: استفاده از TaskPan پنجره ها در دلفي

## shm428

سلام دوستان گرامي..
من مي خوام مطابق شكل پايين در برنامه دلفي از يك task pan مانند takpanهاي موجود در پنجره هاي ويندوز استفاده كنم همه ميگن از APIهاي ويندوز بايد استفاده كرد ولي هيچ كس نميگه اسم اين API چي هستش..


اگه ممكنه راهنمايي كنيد

----------

